# Hiring EMTs in CA in the Central Valley or Bay Area?



## jamontero0001 (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone know of any ambulance companies hiring in the central valley or the bay area? I'm an EMT in California and love my job at OnSite Medical Service, Inc. The management is comprised of some stellar individuals, and the staff is very fun and talented. Although I get to have interaction with patients and get to assess injuries, altered mental status, ETOH, and other medical emergencies, I would love to get some time on an ambulance too. Help?


----------



## emtpche (Aug 20, 2011)

Right now there are more EMT's and medics than there are openings.  Best thing is to put your application in with every company in the areas that you want to work and go from there.

Good Luck


----------



## beandip4all (Aug 20, 2011)

SF, East Bay, and Peninsula based IFT companies hire pretty constantly.  Look into Pro T, Bayshore, Westmed, Silicon Valley, St. Joes... you won't be running 911 (unless they get called into overflow, which is rare) and they pay is probably less than what you make now, although you will get patient contacts and experience.  

Not the worst starting point for a career!


----------



## jamontero0001 (Aug 20, 2011)

All great advice. Thanks everyone, I'll hop on the apps right now!


----------



## beandip4all (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome, good luck, keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 22, 2011)

AMR opened a new IFT division based out (I think) Contra Costa. Alpha One is a new company in Sac, and their employees are pretty stoked about it.  Medic in Solano, lots of other IFTs in Sac: Priority One, TLC, others I can't remember but they are in the phone book.

Stay away from First Responder.


----------



## emtpche (Aug 22, 2011)

AMR is realigning there BLS into IFT divisions with the loss of Santa Clara and Alameda.  Same folks different name.  You can also add PT1 to the list as they are starting to become ALS in a few areas.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

AMR acutually recently did a mass hiring of about 50 new EMTs to make up for the EMTs lost to other companies in the change overs of Santa Clara County and the soon to be change over of Alameda county, AMR its always best to get as many apps in as possible and just wait, there are also the IFT companies which is where I know most people got their EMS starts in, Myself included in that, its a good way to get some experience on the rig in a low stress environment. 

The IFT companies
AMR IFT South (Includes San Mateo, Santa Clara, Half of Alameda County, Santa Cruz)
AMR IFT East (Includes North half of Alameda, Contra Costa, and I think San Jouaquin)
AMR San Francisco (Also does 911)
Nor Cal Ambulance (Alameda County)
Royal Ambulance (Alameda, Santa Clara Counties)
Bayshore (San Mateo County)
Silicon Valley Ambulance (Santa Clara County)
Westmed (Alameda and Santa Clara Counties)
Protranport-1 (Alameda, Santa Clara and San Francisco County)
There are plenty more

911 Providers
AMR San Francisco
King American Ambulance (San Francisco County)
Rural Metro (Santa Clara County)
Paramedics Plus (Will be 911 in Alameda Starting Nov. 1st, 2011)
AMR Santa Cruz
AMR Contra Costa
Medic Ambulance (Vallejo)
Sonoma Life Support (Sonoma County)
and there are more


----------



## jamontero0001 (Aug 23, 2011)

That is all great information!

Well, since my initial post I was able to get an interview with Pr Transport-1 in Modesto this Thursday. I heard there was a written test and oral interview, so now i am going nuts trying to cram in studying all of my EMT-B text books! 

I'll also submit applications to AMR and all of the other agencies. Thank you all for your support! This is amazing!


----------



## suspectZERO (Oct 12, 2011)

One to consider is Royal Ambulance in Alameda & Santa Clara counties, although I do not recommend staying there long; they like to fire employees without warning after they've been there awhile. The good news is they do not do any sort of test beyond your interview, so if you need a job fast, they are your company. The bad news is they do not do any sort of test beyond your interview for ANYONE! I'm sure you can imagine why that would be a problem.


By the way, does anyone have any experience working at Westmed? I have an interview coming up with them...


----------

